# My Makeup Collection



## tsukiyomi (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## geeko (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice stuff u've got there babe. 

i feel like robbing u!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness, your collection is GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your e/s colours are so pretty and given the chance I'd steal all your shadesticks and pigments in a heartbeat, lol.  I love how you arranged everything too.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 30, 2007)

I love that table and your collection is awesome.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 30, 2007)

Awesome collection!  It's a great size!  I'd love to narrow mine down to about that size, I have so much stuff I never use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yours is very manageable!


----------



## Corien (Mar 30, 2007)

That's a nice collection you've got there!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

gorgeous collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 30, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

Great collection!  What's in those little plastic bags?


----------



## mac-cakes (Apr 9, 2007)

Ohh thats lovely.. are those pigs in the baggies?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are loose eyeshadows from Fyrinnae.com

They are natural and very easy to use.


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

so pretty!!


----------

